# ëó÷øèå ïîäàðêè



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 27, 2007)

And ?´®?©©??^ø¬¬æ« to you too.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 27, 2007)

Oh, clev-er! Delete the spam and leave my response. Now I look like the spammer


----------



## kundalini (Dec 27, 2007)

Have a fried egg with it.  It's not that bad.


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Dec 27, 2007)

&#8734;&#8226;ª&#8734;&#8734;¢£&#8730;&#8747;©&#8706;&#8710;&#8710;&#729;¥&#8710;&#8710;&#732;ç&#8776;&#8706;å&#8730;å&#8710;&#730;¬&#8710;&#402;¬&#730;&#8710;¬&#8710;&#730;¬&#729;&#730;&#402;&#8710;&#729;ß&#730;¬&#8706;ß&#8706;&#8224;©&#710;¥&#8226;&#8721;®§ª&#8226;&#8482;§¶¢ºª&#730;ß&#729;&#8706;&#730;ß&#732;&#8706;&#732;&#730;ß&#8706;¥&#402;ø¶ª&#8482;¶ª707ª¶´ª®¶ªº&#8721;®¨ø&#8710;çß&#730;¬&#729;&#8710;&#402;ª®¶ª&#8721;¶´&#8721;ª&#937;¨&#402;¬ß&#8710;ç¬¥&#937;´&#710;ø®¥&#8721;ª®¨&#8721;&#960;&#8710;ß¬ç&#729;ß&#730;¬&#8747;&#8730;&#730;¬ß&#732;ç&#937;¬&#730;&#8721;¨®&#8721;ª¶®§&#8721;ª®¶&#8721;º®¶&#8721;º®¶º&#339;¶®&#8211;¶´&#8721;ª®&#8721;&#730;¬&#729;ø¨&#402;&#960;&#402;¥ø&#8721;&#8710;&#8706;ø¥&#402;ø&#960;®ø&#8721;&#729;®ª&#8482;¶ª&#729;&#402;


----------



## Mitica100 (Dec 27, 2007)

Hertz van Rental said:


> Oh, clev-er! Delete the spam and leave my response. Now I look like the spammer


 
Oh c'mon Hertzie, we know you are one! :lmao:


----------



## Garbz (Dec 27, 2007)

<cough> 11538 posts </cough>


----------



## Antarctican (Dec 27, 2007)

Hertz van Rental said:


> And &#339;?´®&#8224;?©©??^ø¬¬&#8230;æ« to you too.


Oh look, HvR started a thread to brag that he speaks gibberish. [Never knew you were bilingual.   ]


----------



## hawkeye (Dec 27, 2007)

&#12381;&#12428;&#12399;&#26085;&#26412;&#35486;&#12434;&#26360;&#12367;&#27005;&#12375;&#12415;&#12391;&#12354;&#12427;.  Et Français.  &#1056;&#1091;&#1089;&#1089;&#1082;&#1080;&#1084; &#1073;&#1091;&#1076;&#1077;&#1090; &#1073;&#1086;&#1083;&#1100;&#1096;&#1080;&#1085;&#1089;&#1090;&#1074; &#1087;&#1086;&#1090;&#1077;&#1093;&#1072;


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 27, 2007)

Mitica100 said:


> Oh c'mon Hertzie, we know you are one! :lmao:



Cheek! Every single one of my posts is a little gem and you know it :lmao:


----------



## Alex_B (Dec 28, 2007)

I knew there was something wrong here ...


----------



## Battou (Dec 29, 2007)

I was going to post a link to this thread in the "I'm all alone" thread and say I see this, but figured I'd wait and then forgot :lmao:


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 29, 2007)

Antarctican said:


> Oh look, HvR started a thread to brag that he speaks gibberish. [Never knew you were bilingual.   ]



You can't even speak Penguin so you can shut up.


----------



## skieur (Dec 29, 2007)

Hertz van Rental said:


> You can't even speak Penguin so you can shut up.


 
No, but he probably speaks Inuktikuk.

skieur


----------



## Christie Photo (Dec 29, 2007)

This could get interesting.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 29, 2007)

Well I know she can't speak English properly, eh?









I'm gonna regret that in the morning but it was worth it.


----------



## Alex_B (Dec 29, 2007)

Hertz van Rental said:


> Cheek! In every single one of my posts there is a little germ and you know it :lmao:




I think you should be quarantined!


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 29, 2007)

Oh, Hertzilein gets his own SPAM thread to play with! Isn't that nice?
And I like the diversity of languages used here, such as "gibberish" and "penguin", among some ... oh. Hang on. We still need to hear some spoken in "Penguin", right?

Anty?
Come on. Let us read some. Like "The sun is (not) shining". Hm?


----------



## Antarctican (Dec 29, 2007)

Sheesh, I turn my back for a few minutes and just look at the abuse that gets sent my way. I speak fluent Penguin, thank you very much. And why wait 'til the morning, I can make you regret the 'can't speak English properly' remark right now Hertz. C'mere and take your punishment like a man 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Lafoto, 'Penguin' is an aural language with no written equivalent (penguins can't hold a pen or type very well with their flippers)


----------



## Alex_B (Dec 29, 2007)

so what about that accent then?


----------



## Alex_B (Dec 29, 2007)

LaFoto said:


> Oh, *Hertzilein *gets his own SPAM thread to play with!



Süüüß!


----------



## Antarctican (Dec 29, 2007)

Alex_B said:


> so what about that accent then?


:raisedbrow: Oh, great, another one looking for corporal punishment... All right then, form an orderly line.


----------



## Alex_B (Dec 29, 2007)

Antarctican said:


> :raisedbrow: Oh, great, another one looking for corporal punishment... All right then, form an orderly line.



come on, at least I admitted that you might be able to speak some English ... 

Just... all this is a bit ... hidden underneath that accent!


----------



## Antarctican (Dec 29, 2007)

Alex_B said:


> come on, at least I admitted that you might be able to speak some English ...
> 
> Just... all this is a bit ... hidden underneath that accent!


OOooooooo!!!!! If you actually show up at the Germany meetup, you better not have any trace of an accent, Mister. So start practicing now.


----------



## Antarctican (Dec 29, 2007)

Hertz van Rental said:


> You can't even speak Penguin so you can shut up.


Oh, by the way, in how many languages can _you_ communicate, Mr. Smarty Pants? And 'pedantic' doesn't count.


----------



## Alex_B (Dec 29, 2007)

Antarctican said:


> OOooooooo!!!!! If you actually show up at the Germany meetup, you better not have any trace of an accent, Mister. So start practicing now.



The point is, *I* am allowed, no, even expected to have a German accent! Germany is not a country of native speakers. 

I *should *have an accent. And I am proud of it!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 29, 2007)

Antarctican said:


> Oh, by the way, in how many languages can _you_ communicate, Mr. Smarty Pants? And 'pedantic' doesn't count.



English and bad English :greenpbl:


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 29, 2007)

LaFoto said:


> Oh, Hertzilein gets his own SPAM thread to play with! Isn't that nice?



 Yes!


----------



## Antarctican (Dec 29, 2007)

[One with a thread title that's impossible to search, though. But I shall attempt to remember the phrase 'pedantic doesn't count', and that should help in locating it.}


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 29, 2007)

Antarctican said:


> But I shall attempt to remember the phrase 'pedantic doesn't count',



Pedants don't count - they keep score. :mrgreen:


----------

